# Il ritorno di tebe ...



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2016)

*Ciao*



Tebe ha detto:


> Chiedere scusa a lei è ironico vero?
> Manco da un po'...Non ho ben chiare le dinamiche.


Ben tornata.....


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ben tornata.....


Grazie...come stai?e mi scuso per l ot..


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie...come stai?e mi scuso per l ot..


Ho avuto momenti migliori,e tu?che fine hai fatto?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe scivi qui,così non andiamo ot....allora?che fine avevi fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2016)

Bentornata


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


Ciao Tebe, dove sei stata?

Non dirmi anche tu: -Sono andata a letto presto - in questo periodo, come in "C'era una volta in America".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


[video=youtube;7kvcdYgznlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kvcdYgznlc[/video]


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho avuto momenti migliori,e tu?che fine hai fatto?


Sono stata totalmente nella vita reale. Non intendevo mancare per più di un anno, ma quando sono uscita da qui...beh...Non sentivo il bisogno di rientrarci. 




spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, dove sei stata?
> 
> Non dirmi anche tu: -Sono andata a letto presto - in questo periodo, come in "C'era una volta in America".


Vita reale appunto. 
Ti invece?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2016)

*Ok*



Tebe ha detto:


> Sono stata totalmente nella vita reale. Non intendevo mancare per più di un anno, ma quando sono uscita da qui...beh...Non sentivo il bisogno di rientrarci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco...!


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono stata totalmente nella vita reale. Non intendevo mancare per più di un anno, ma quando sono uscita da qui...beh...Non sentivo il bisogno di rientrarci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solito tran - tran, sono andato a letto presto, bentornata.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


Ciao Bentornata! Anche se non ci conosciamo, perché quando sei "uscita" io probabilmente ancora non ero iscritto..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


ma ciaooooooooo :festa: bentornata


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2016)

*Tebinaaaaaaa!!!


*:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:













​


Spoiler



fff:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma ciaooooooooo :festa: bentornata


Ciao fiamma, ben trovata!


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *Tebinaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> *:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quanto sei ancora kreti!!!
fff:fff: anche a te!


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quanto sei ancora kreti!!!
> fff:fff: anche a te!




Mi sei mancata :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao fiamma, ben trovata!


 ogni tanto ti cito ... sappilo 
ma le orchidee ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Ti ho salutata in un altro thread.
Penso che un po' di astensione da forum faccia bene ogni tanto.
Purtroppo dal reale non ci si può sempre astenere.:carneval:


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Tebe!  Bentornata .....


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe mi sei mancata ,cosa più vera mi è mancata la tua filosofia di vita , qualche volta ti ho pensata e ti ho riletta perchè delle volte è bene non dimenticarsi di chi abbiamo reputato una amica:up:


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non



Ciao cara!  Pochi giorni fa mi hanno regalato un orchidea, appena l'ho vista ho pensato a te, l'ho dimenticata al sole ed i fiori sono morti subito ahahahahah ci volevi tu!

La cosa importante,  forum o non forum, e' stare bene.

Anche in una vita  irreale, se quella reale non ci piace.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2016)

Devo ammettere che non so ancora se fermarmi o no, decisamente mi sento spaesata.
Più che altro sto leggendo, ma adesso vado nel 3d di eliade a raccontarle tutto sullo smalto semi permanente.
Che non ha un cazzo di bio, ma semplifica parecchio l'ha vita alle fissate dello smalto come me.

:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che non so ancora se fermarmi o no, decisamente mi sento spaesata.
> Più che altro sto leggendo, ma adesso vado nel 3d di eliade a raccontarle tutto sullo smalto semi permanente.
> Che non ha un cazzo di bio, ma semplifica parecchio l'ha vita alle fissate dello smalto come me.
> 
> :mexican:


Beh un po di smarrimento è lecito ma anche superabile, basta ci aggiorni un po' delle tue novità e vedrai che torni a sentirti a tuo agio  
la tua apertura mentale e la tua ironia sono sempre più che gradite :up:
ecco se mi fai resuscitare eliade che si era un po' incazzata l'ultima volta... Ti mando un bacio


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh un po di smarrimento è lecito ma anche superabile, basta ci aggiorni un po' delle tue novità e vedrai che torni a sentirti a tuo agio
> la tua apertura mentale e la tua ironia sono sempre più che gradite :up:
> ecco se mi fai resuscitare eliade che si era un po' incazzata l'ultima volta... Ti mando un bacio


Eliade incazzata? Per cosa?


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2016)

Uè!

Tebe, ti avevo quasi dimenticata. Ma è la mia memoria che funziona cosi, cioè male.
Ben tornata, vieni a rimpolpare il forum?


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che non so ancora se fermarmi o no, decisamente mi sento spaesata.
> Più che altro sto leggendo, ma adesso vado nel 3d di eliade a raccontarle tutto sullo smalto semi permanente.
> Che non ha un cazzo di bio, ma semplifica parecchio l'ha vita alle fissate dello smalto come me.
> 
> :mexican:


Ancora allo smalto stai? Ti hanno esiliato? Dove sei stata? Qui nel frattempo si sono inventati il gel.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Tebe, bentornata!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade incazzata? Per cosa?


Le è stato proposto il ruolo di "moderatrice " (tra virgolette perché è sui generis) e ha ricevuto subito un attacco. Poi con chiuse alcune sezioni, ora riaperte o in via di riapertura, non aveva spazi adeguati.


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


Ciao Tebe ...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade incazzata? Per cosa?


Perché le stanze erano chiuse e non ci si trovava e perché si era candidata come giudice ma dopo uno scambio di post piuttosto vivace sulla moderazione ( che lei non disdegnava ) in generale,ha deciso che non valeva la pena sacrificarsi e se ne è andata.

ribadisco mi auguro ci ripensi


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe ...


Quando mi inviti a cena?


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando mi inviti a cena?


Decidi tu dove e quando ... io adesso sono (quasi) un uomo libero ...


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

:rotfl:
Eliade a scoppio ritardato!
:rotfl:
Scusate, mi ricompongo.




Eliade, torna!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando mi inviti a cena?


 [MENTION=4297]Tebe[/MENTION] tu sai quanto io sia contenta del tuo ritorno 
Ma...........................................................................................

























Potresti andare a giocare da un'altra parte


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_Tebe_ tu sai quanto io sia contenta del tuo ritorno
> Ma...........................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2016)

*Tebeeee*

Come stai ??


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2016)

Bentornata.
ho chiesto di te ma ti eri eclissata nel mistero


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> [MENTION=4297]Tebe[/MENTION] tu sai quanto io sia contenta del tuo ritorno
> Ma...........................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


No. No. E no.
E poi ho il diritto di prelazione su kikko.
Vero Kikko?
VERO?


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Decidi tu dove e quando ... io adesso sono (quasi) un uomo libero ...


Il "quasi" libero mi tranquillizza.
Se fossi stato libero senza il quasi, non me la sarei sentita.
Voi fedeli poi vi innamorate, vi offendete se siete solo sesso dicendo "NON SONO SOLO UN CORPO!", quando si. Sostanzialmente si.
Insomma. Meglio sarebbe stato se non fossi stato libero del tutto, ma in virtù dei vecchi tempi....




:mexican:

Eh lo so. La mia kretinite peggiora.
I preservativi li porto io ovviamente, che ho 1300 allergie al lattice e chissa cosa mi porti. 
Magari quelle robe raccapriccianti al sapor di fragola...
Mamma. Mia.
Da staccarlo a morsi rabbiosi proprio


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Bentornata.
> ho chiesto di te ma ti eri eclissata nel mistero


Sai...la mia doppia vita...
Come stai bella?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai...la mia doppia vita...
> Come stai bella?


A ancora doppia ? Tebe e tebina ? 

Io mi ricordo  che in un week ed eri andata in un posto sperduto e dimenticato non solo da dio ma anche dai lupi, poi non mi sembra di averti più letta e mi son quasi preoccupata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. No. E no.
> E poi ho il diritto di prelazione su kikko.
> Vero Kikko?
> VERO?


Non può risponderti gli ho fatto disattivare l'account


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non può risponderti gli ho fatto disattivare l'account


Ma Kikko oltre ad essere un utente molto gradevole  è pure un gran figo ? Così tanto per capire


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non può risponderti gli ho fatto disattivare l'account


:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai...la mia doppia vita...
> Come stai bella?


come sempre......


----------



## La Lupa (7 Settembre 2016)

Buonasera Tebe, piacere di conoscerti... figurati che io son stata via dieci anni!
Avevo da fare.


----------



## MariLea (7 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Buonasera Tebe, piacere di conoscerti... figurati che io son stata via dieci anni!
> Avevo da fare.


Andavi a letto presto


----------



## kikko64 (7 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il "quasi" libero mi tranquillizza.
> Se fossi stato libero senza il quasi, non me la sarei sentita.
> *Voi fedeli poi vi innamorate, vi offendete se siete solo sesso dicendo "NON SONO SOLO UN CORPO!", quando si. Sostanzialmente si.*
> Insomma. Meglio sarebbe stato se non fossi stato libero del tutto, ma in virtù dei vecchi tempi....
> ...


sul grassetto mi sa che ti sei persa qualcosa ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> sul grassetto mi sa che ti sei persa qualcosa ...


Eh questi schematismi


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> sul grassetto mi sa che ti sei persa qualcosa ...




Ottimo...
Racconta quel paio di cose che mi sono persa...


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Buonasera Tebe, piacere di conoscerti... figurati che io son stata via dieci anni!
> Avevo da fare.


Mizzica, dieci anni?
Apperò


----------



## kikko64 (8 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo...
> Racconta quel paio di cose che mi sono persa...


Sintetizzando al massimo gli ultimi 4 anni :

- ho cambiato lavoro 2 volte ... ma faccio sempre il "Manager"
- sono passato fra le fila dei traditori
- mi sto separando da mia moglie 
- varie ed eventuali ...


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sintetizzando al massimo gli ultimi 4 anni :
> 
> - ho cambiato lavoro 2 volte ... ma faccio sempre il "Manager"
> - sono passato fra le fila dei traditori
> ...


Sei passato nelle fila di noi traditori?
:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

Alè, ne abbiamo salvato un altro dalla brutta strada!
E l.altra parte della barricata come ti sembra?


----------



## kikko64 (8 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alè, ne abbiamo salvato un altro dalla brutta strada!
> E l.altra parte della barricata come ti sembra?


Ti dirò ... ho fatto troppo poca esperienza per giudicare ... storia finita.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti dirò ... ho fatto troppo poca esperienza per giudicare ... storia finita.


Fermi tutti.
Storia finita?
Storia in che senso?










Paura


----------



## kikko64 (8 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fermi tutti.
> Storia finita?
> Storia in che senso?
> Paura


Nel senso che l'altra ora è tornata ad essere "solo" una buona amica ... ma è una storia lunga che puoi andare a leggere qui dentro da qualche parte


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Nel senso che l'altra ora è tornata ad essere "solo" una buona amica ... ma è una storia lunga che puoi andare a leggere qui dentro da qualche parte


Quindi non era solo sesso?


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2016)

Kikko, ti ricordi quando eri in riunione, chattavi qui e ti dicevo di non toccarti il pipino?
Mamma mia che risate in quei giorni.
:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (8 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi non era solo sesso?


E' stata una storia di solo sesso ... e quando ha "rischiato" di diventare qualcosa d'altro, è finita


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2016)

non conto più un cazzo in questo forum
Avevo chiesto la disattivazione di un account e nulla.....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non conto più un cazzo in questo forum
> Avevo chiesto la disattivazione di un account e nulla.....


Hai perso le scettro :rotfl: Tebe alla riscossa !!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Hai perso le scettro *:rotfl: Tebe alla riscossa !!!!



Bè però il vantaggio è che adesso posso broccolare
Ammetto che questa è cattiva perchè l'interessato non può intervenire 




Per ora spero (scusate ma è il mio pensiero)


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè però il vantaggio è che adesso posso broccolare
> Ammetto che questa è cattiva perchè l'interessato non può intervenire
> 
> 
> ...


C'è sempre il rovescio della medaglia, soffrirà in silenzio


----------



## kikko64 (8 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kikko, ti ricordi quando eri in riunione, chattavi qui e ti dicevo di non toccarti il pipino?
> Mamma mia che risate in quei giorni.
> :rotfl:


In un'altra vita ...  in un'altra era geologica ... su un altro pianeta ...


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Toh...chi si rivede....


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ben ritrovati a tutti, conosciuti e non


Certo che una che apre un thread per annunciare il suo ritorno soffre sicuramente di manìe di protagonismo...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che una che apre un thread per annunciare il suo ritorno soffre sicuramente di manìe di protagonismo...


Protagonismo riconosciuto se è stata accolta con saluti entusiasti.
Lo stesso è avvenuto per  Millepensieri e altri nick.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Protagonismo riconosciuto se è stata accolta con saluti entusiasti.
> Lo stesso è avvenuto per  Millepensieri e altri nick.


Effettivamente...di uno/a che ha 200.000 post all'attivo deduco che la sua vta si svolga principalmente qui.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Effettivamente...di uno/a che ha 200.000 post all'attivo deduco che la sua vta si svolga principalmente qui.


Perché ti è antipatica Tebe?


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti è antipatica Tebe?


Trovo puerile e da egocentrici annunciare il proprio ritorno in grande stile. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovo puerile e da egocentrici annunciare il proprio ritorno in grande stile. Tutto qui.


Per la cronaca, credo non abbia aperto lei il thread.


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovo puerile e da egocentrici annunciare il proprio ritorno in grande stile. Tutto qui.


Io trovo stupido attaccare la persona perchè non si condividono le opinioni. 
E i post sono 20.000 no 200.000
Il mio primo rosso. Pensa.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovo puerile e da egocentrici annunciare il proprio ritorno in grande stile. Tutto qui.


:facepalm:
Grande stile.
Un 3d a cavolo su un forum.
Grande stile.

Sono due concetti che non riesco proprio a far collimare.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovo puerile e da egocentrici annunciare il proprio ritorno in grande stile. Tutto qui.


Onestamente non capisco dove sarebbe il problema
per meglio dire, secondo me,  hai posto una osservazione che non ha molto senso


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che una che apre un thread per annunciare il suo ritorno soffre sicuramente di manìe di protagonismo...


Veramente me lo ha aperto l admin perché era un ot su un altro 3d.
Sbavi di rabbia per il.rosso?
Buongiorno anche a te comunque.

:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, credo non abbia aperto lei il thread.


Esatto. 
Ma quandi legge tebe vede rosso come i tori.
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Effettivamente...di uno/a che ha 200.000 post all'attivo deduco che la sua vta si svolga principalmente qui.


Ops questo post me lo ero perso.

Jim, sei davvero un'aquila, lasciatelo dire.
Sono stupefatta dalla tua analisi razionale, ma soprattutto...si.
Ebbene si.
Sto qui notte e giorno.
Da anni.

Mi hai beccata.


Mi farò un caffè. Mmm la caffeina...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops questo post me lo ero perso.
> 
> Jim, sei davvero un'aquila, lasciatelo dire.
> Sono stupefatta dalla tua analisi razionale, ma soprattutto...si.
> ...



Tesoro lui e'un tradito e non sopporta gli infedeli credo.........potremmo portarlo sulla cattiva strada che ne dici sorella Tebe?


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente me lo ha aperto l admin perché era un ot su un altro 3d.
> Sbavi di rabbia per il.rosso?
> Buongiorno anche a te comunque.
> 
> :facepalm:


Sbavo di rabbia ?
Tranquilla, ho una vita fuori dal forum...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro lui e'un tradito e non sopporta gli infedeli credo.........potremmo portarlo sulla cattiva strada che ne dici sorella Tebe?


Lothar caro,
tradito UNA volta traditore CINQUE volte (in quarantacinque anni di vita).
Dov'è che mi vuoi portare ?


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sbavo di rabbia ?
> Tranquilla, ho una vita fuori dal forum...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lothar caro,
> tradito UNA volta traditore CINQUE volte (in quarantacinque anni di vita).
> Dov'è che mi vuoi portare ?


:facepalm:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lothar caro,
> tradito UNA volta traditore CINQUE volte (in quarantacinque anni di vita).
> Dov'è che mi vuoi portare ?



Buon pomeriggio Caino.......5 con la stessa,o con 5 diverse?

te lo dico quando leggo la risposta


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio Caino.......5 con la stessa,o con 5 diverse?
> 
> te lo dico quando leggo la risposta


5 donne diverse.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 5 donne diverse.


Ciao Jim ottimo!!!Pero'ti batto,di poco,ma sono in testa........ma tu sei piu'giovane,quindi alla lunga vincerai tu.

Potremmo fare un corso io e te..vero??...forse renderebbe..


----------



## Leda (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che una che apre un thread per annunciare il suo ritorno soffre sicuramente di manìe di protagonismo...


Sull'egocentrismo di Tebe lei stessa ha scritto volumi e volumi... 
Ma noi la amiamo così (e lei lo sa e noi sappiamo che lei lo sa). Davvero non vedo dove stia il problema


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 5 donne diverse.
> ...


Loth, tu e i tuoi quote ormai siete leggenda


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 5 donne diverse.
> ...



Con te penso spesso che siamo al fondo del fondo e invece riesci a stupirmi sempre. Grande!

Mò ci mancava la gara a chi ha tradito di più. Roba da pezzenti veramente.


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Con te penso spesso che siamo al fondo del fondo e invece riesci a stupirmi sempre. Grande!
> 
> Mò ci mancava la gara a chi ha tradito di più. Roba da pezzenti veramente.



Oggi poi, che e'  piu' difficile trovare la frutta Buona piuttosto che una/o  disponibile.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi poi, che e'  piu' difficile trovare la frutta Buona piuttosto che una/o  disponibile.


:rotfl:
Signora mia la frutta non sa più di niente! :up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Signora mia la frutta non sa più di niente! :up:


Vero, come comprare il resto su Postal Market.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, come comprare il resto su Postal Market.


 Non c'è più Postal Market :facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> post rimosso dal sistema di automoderazione


Rosso
Sei davvero di pessimo gusto


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rosso
> Sei davvero di pessimo gusto


Non ho trovato il simpatico post che hai quotato del nostro amabile segnatore di tacche dei poveri. Dove l'è?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ho trovato il simpatico post che hai quotato del nostro amabile segnatore di tacche dei poveri. Dove l'è?


Deve aver ricevuto altri rossi  ed è finito affossato.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Deve aver ricevuto altri rossi  ed è finito affossato.


Dopo quanti rossi un post viene eliminato, attualmente?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dopo quanti rossi un post viene eliminato, attualmente?


Dipende da chi dà il rosso


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dopo quanti rossi un post viene eliminato, attualmente?


Francamente lo ignoro (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da chi dà il rosso


Siamo potenti :carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da chi dà il rosso


Cioè? 

Siamo ot ma questa cosa non la capivo prima, figuriamoci adesso dopo tutti questi stravolgimenti


----------



## TradiAdmin (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dopo quanti rossi un post viene eliminato, attualmente?





farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da chi dà il rosso





Brunetta ha detto:


> Francamente lo ignoro (cit.)


quando un post raggiunge il punteggio di -10, il sistema lo affossa.   il numero di rossi necessario varia a seconda del "peso" del forumista arrossatore.

di solito, almeno 4-5 forumisti devono intervenire.    per motivi che forse solo [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] saprebbe spero spiegarci, chi si trova col post affossato non vede più nelle proprie impostazioni chi è stato a dare rosso.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Con te penso spesso che siamo al fondo del fondo e invece riesci a stupirmi sempre. Grande!
> 
> Mò ci mancava la gara a chi ha tradito di più. Roba da pezzenti veramente.


Oh io rispondevo solo ad una domanda...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Jim ottimo!!!Pero'ti batto,di poco,ma sono in testa........ma tu sei piu'giovane,quindi alla lunga vincerai tu.
> 
> Potremmo fare un corso io e te..vero??...forse renderebbe..


Sono un dilettante Lothar.
E poi ho smesso, troppe rogne...


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> quando un post raggiunge il punteggio di -10, il sistema lo affossa*.   il numero di rossi necessario varia a seconda del "peso" del forumista arrossatore.*
> 
> di solito, almeno 4-5 forumisti devono intervenire.    per motivi che forse solo @_feather_ saprebbe spero spiegarci, chi si trova col post affossato non vede più nelle proprie impostazioni chi è stato a dare rosso.


Grazie. Per "peso" s'intende il numero di post all'attivo?


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh io rispondevo solo ad una domanda...


Non ce l'avevo con te, figurati


----------



## TradiAdmin (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie. Per "peso" s'intende il numero di post all'attivo?


no s'intende il risultato della sommatoria tra verdi e rossi ricevuti.   in base a quello si determina il "peso" dei rossi che tu puoi dare.

puoi avere un milione di post e un peso basso, così come puoi avere poche centinaia di post ed un peso alto


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> no s'intende il risultato della sommatoria tra verdi e rossi ricevuti.   in base a quello si determina il "peso" dei rossi che tu puoi dare.
> 
> puoi avere un milione di post e un peso basso, così come puoi avere poche centinaia di post ed un peso alto



Sarà l'ora tarda ma non mi è chiaro; ci metto mano domani a mente fresca. Comunque sarà scritto da qualche parte immagino..


----------



## TradiAdmin (17 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sarà l'ora tarda ma non mi è chiaro; ci metto mano domani a mente fresca. Comunque sarà scritto da qualche parte immagino..


http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/index.html?Regolamentodelforum.html


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/index.html?Regolamentodelforum.html



Grazie.


----------



## TradiAdmin (19 Settembre 2016)

Prego.

non appena anche Feather avrà tempo, faremo una ripulita e riordinata dei Termini di Servizio.


----------

